# March 2009 MVB Fillet Brazed Steel!



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

So far the contests have been limited, some have said too limited, so how about a lurch in the other direction. It's gotta be steel and and fillet brazed. As richieb suggested, let's see a nice shot of a joint that shows the art. As always, there is only space for 10 so get those pics in.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

da shark offers a peek of his pink splatter collection...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cycleshark said:


> da shark offers a peek of his pink splatter collection...


Oh hot damn. I fold. :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, it is on!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Where's the rest of the bike?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

hey Pete! that Ritchey is tough to beat, one of my favourites 

uh, i can't decide. blue or red? red it is...























































1991 Mountain Goat Deluxe "Dinoflage" Mavic/Suntour mix.

this one was a rider and needed quite some resto work done. Being not perfect it still can be ridden if my wife or daugthers are in that mood. I'll try to snap a photo of my wife popping a wheelie on it or dumping it into the lake here to increase my chances 

After a while i didn't like that gaudy paint anymore. Stripped it




























and painted it blue












Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

lol

I wanna see the new one!

I fully expect dark green to make a showing


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

*'92 Ritchey Everest*

Ok, breaking out the big guns

'92 Ritchey Everest, #8E10 more info here : http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=414993&highlight=everest


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

And if I painted a bike that I was entering, I'd be sure to let people know it


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

bushpig said:


> And if I painted a bike that I was entering, I'd be sure to let people know it


My paint job doesn't even come close to Carsten's or the Sharks :bluefrown:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I expect good things from this month.

1985 Otis Guy.





































Bonus points for use?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I expect good things from this month.
> 
> 1985 Otis Guy.
> 
> Bonus points for use?


Great composition there, the photographer must be a pro ,


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

1985 Ritchey TimberWolf (AKA: GhettoWolf among some VRCers)
































It's definatelly not show condition, but serves it's purpose at the local farmers market and towing my kid around.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I expect good things from this month.
> 
> 1985 Otis Guy.
> 
> ...


No bonus points for use, just the exceptional tongue technique  . Must help with cornering.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*1991 Gecko Y-File*

Alright, I'll throw mine out there since I probably won't get another chance to enter this one. Ken Beach was certinally a master of the craft. Probably not winning material but it gets ridden and I love the way it rides.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Super Comp S/N 9C93*









Few did a peaked seat collar this nice.









Complete photos here,

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=449976


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I really want to enter the "unknown" bike, but the fork isn't brazed, so I guess I'll have to go with the Everest. See the full details here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5507995#post5507995


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ha ha this is shaping up to be a Ritchey + contest!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

-Anomie- said:


> I really want to enter the "unknown" bike, but the fork isn't brazed, so I guess I'll have to go with the Everest. This is just a place holder photo, I'll put some good ones up once the bike is re-assembled and ready to show:


I didn't see any rule abvout the fork...enter what you want.

It's easier to say your sorry than ask permission


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This is going to be a great month! These bikes all look great so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*no ritchey.*

i'm going to toss the potts in for good measure.

nate


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*just a teaser*

May I throw my "hat" in the ring? I should be done this weekend, been battling the flu for the past 8-10 days and haven't gotten sheet done. Not a fancy paint job yet but it'll be a rider. Save me a place please. Someones gotta counter all the Ritcheys


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow - 10 bikes sure went fast!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 437485
> 
> 
> Few did a peaked seat collar this nice.


So true. Looking at the other attempts to make a similar, nice seat collar like that and you realize that nobody really came close (except Potts who did it exactly the same).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> i'm going to toss the potts in for good measure.
> 
> nate


Such a beauty, Nate. Love that bike.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

No one's put up any Salsa? Unfiled fillet-brazed ala carte.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

*Best looking group of bikes ever!*

I'd like to be in the competition but no way will I "uglify" this contest with my POS Fisher with rattle-can paintjob.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> No one's put up any Salsa? Unfiled fillet-brazed ala carte.


yeah, that's what I was thinking. A Salsa is a must have for this month. A filed one would be nice to show too.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

ssmike said:


> No one's put up any Salsa? Unfiled fillet-brazed ala carte.
> 
> Thanks Mike! If I had one it would have been up. I'm a bottom feeder in the fillet brazed catagory


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, that's what I was thinking. A Salsa is a must have for this month. A filed one would be nice to show too.


And based on last month's results, I figure a well-worn rider with a ton of miles would have a really good chance


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> And based on last month's results, I figure a well-worn rider with a ton of miles would have a really good chance


Can you take a picture of it sitting in a pond or maybe with you doing a wheelie in a mud puddle?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> So true. Looking at the other attempts to make a similar, nice seat collar like that and you realize that nobody really came close (except Potts who did it exactly the same).


And there is obviously some frame to frame variability - my earlier Team Comp collar is not quite as nice. The Potts collars seem to be a bit bigger - I think Tom and Ross had it just right.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> And there is obviously some frame to frame variability - my earlier Team Comp collar is not quite as nice. The Potts collars seem to be a bit bigger - I think Tom and Ross had it just right.


yeah, they changed a bit over the years. My Everest is the smallest scallop and I think my favorite. My '82 Potts has a unique one too.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Wow - 10 bikes sure went fast!


can i recommend a series of semi-finals and then a finals poll?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Might be necessary as there are certainly more bikes to come!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> Great composition there, the photographer must be a pro ,


Pro photog all the way.  :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I expect good things from this month.
> 
> 1985 Otis Guy.
> 
> ...


Very nice, action photos too! Tongue action reminds me of Air Jordan.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Wow - 10 bikes sure went fast!


Does anybody in this forum thread work...actually have a daytime job....or just read VRC all day? Or maybe entries during your 10am coffee brakes? Oh the bike love....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Can you take a picture of it sitting in a pond or maybe with you doing a wheelie in a mud puddle?


I'm going to throw my bike in a creek bed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Does anybody in this forum thread work...actually have a daytime job....or just read VRC all day? Or maybe you left coasters did your entries during your 10am coffee brakes?


I'm a dot.com'er....I spend all day online.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm a dot.com'er....I spend all day online.


And it shows~ We think you should make that ......I spend all day on mtbr


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy postal just delivered a new camera 5 minutes ago...but the mod didn't make it very clear on why only 10 so maybe another time...conformity


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Alright, I'll throw mine out there since I probably won't get another chance to enter this one. Ken Beach was certinally a master of the craft. Probably not winning material but it gets ridden and I love the way it rides.


Really cool bike I think!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> make that ......I spend all day on mtbr


I know how to ALT/Tab as well as multi-task.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> May I throw my "hat" in the ring? I should be done this weekend, been battling the flu for the past 8-10 days and haven't gotten sheet done. Not a fancy paint job yet but it'll be a rider. Save me a place please. Someones gotta counter all the Ritcheys


Is it a complete bike?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

bushpig said:


> Is it a complete bike?


should have been last weekend... (darn flu).... it will be this weekend or sooner...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And don't put Hookworms on it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> And don't put Hookworms on it.


don't tempt me...no, it's got nice vintage Ground Controls on it already.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So far this year, Ameybrook and Hairstream's Yetis have done well and won BOTM on retrobike! Good job guys! :thumbsup: I don't think they even needed action shots to seal their wins! 

Let's show some pride and post some GOOD photos of your beautiful bikes. I don't want to see your junky pieces of sh it. I'm sick to death of your pieces of sh it. Just kidding....sort of.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Let's show some pride and post some GOOD photos of your beautiful bikes. I don't want to see your junky pieces of sh it. I'm sick to death of your pieces of sh it. Just kidding....sort of.


Clean drive side photos of bikes is hard.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> So far this year, Ameybrook and Hairstream's Yetis have done well and won BOTM on retrobike! Good job guys! :thumbsup: I don't think they even needed action shots to seal their wins!
> 
> Let's show some pride and post some GOOD photos of your beautiful bikes. I don't want to see your junky pieces of sh it. I'm sick to death of your pieces of sh it. Just kidding....sort of.


LOL


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

So noted Hoov....I too wanted in but I guess the rules is the rules per the mods.....conformity


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I think we should agree to expand the number of entrants this month, as there are alot more than 10 worthy entrants out there. Is there a technical reason we are limited to 10? Max number of entries in a poll maybe?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> I think we should agree to expand the number of entrants this month, as there are alot more than 10 worthy entrants out there. Is there a technical reason we are limited to 10? Max number of entries in a poll maybe?


10? Didn't read the rules. Consider me withdrawn if that's what it takes. But, where is this bike and this bike? They are hors categorie.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

See that's what I mean, both of those need to be included, but we're already over the limit. BP, any way we can make it a 20 bike limit, or maybe even unlimited?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ssmike said:


> But, where is this bike and this bike?


I'm waiting for NOS Steve Potts month.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Only space for 10" . Now it's been cleared up that there's a limit on how large a final poll you can have? Maybe allow 50 and let the mod pic ten for the final vote based on comments. You guys must have known there would be more than 10 that would want to post. Some of you have close to ten of your own. If you were only going to allow 10 you should have put a lock on thread after 10 posts and thrown the key away until the vote.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

This is kinda why I suggested fillet brazed non Ritchey. I thought it would bring out some less common stuff.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I volunteered to pull my entry last month to accomodate nicer bikes. I don't really think the replacement was as nice as mine but oh well. This month let the masses decide. I may not have the best but the game is fun.

I think the problem is timing. ...My idea? 

1- Last week of the month announce the next months category. 

2- First week of the month, entrees must be in.

3- Second week of the month, narrow it down if needed (to 10,12,15, or whatever by Mod or membership comments)

4- Third and Fourth week, open the polls and have fun voting


----------



## megarath (Aug 19, 2008)

*brodie romax*

brodie baby


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> What's this"there's only space for 10" ??? Why should that be?....Is there a limit on how large a final poll you can have? Allow 50 and let the mod pic ten for the final vote based on comments. The Darned egotistical Cal smaller builder club is getting more and more exclusive everyday around here. Maybe you "good ole boys" should just ask the admin if you can have your own personal locked by password only vintage thread? You guys must have known there would be more than 10 that would want to post. Some of you have close to ten of your own. If you were only going to allow 10 you should have put a lock on thread after 10 posts and thrown the key away until the vote.


Stop whining. Its irritating when a grown man complains. You and Steve and Stan. Its a snivelfest. Get over yourselves.

10 bike limit keeps the voting from being spread too thin. I'm sure that no matter what bikes were chosen, one of you three would b!tch about it. Besides...both mods are 'good ole boys', so you're fcuked.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

megarath said:


> brodie baby


You uh...bother to read the rest of this thread? Right into a sh!t storm. Haha.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Stop whining. Its irritating when a grown man complains. You and Steve and Stan. Its a snivelfest. Get over yourselves.
> 
> 10 bike limit keeps the voting from being spread too thin. I'm sure that no matter what bikes were chosen, one of you three would b!tch about it. Besides...both mods are 'good ole boys', so you're fcuked.


oh damn! laying it out! there's more good ol' boys backing up the good ol' boy mods :thumbsup:


----------



## megarath (Aug 19, 2008)

i can't read. retarded


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

megarath said:


> i can't read. retarded


Its all good, I'm just giving you a hard time. Trial by fire for all newbies around here.

There should be a Brodie thread or start your own, I'm sure people will make a fuss of it. Its a cool bike.


----------



## megarath (Aug 19, 2008)

ahh, not really looking for more emails. plus i have too many ****ing b.c. bikes to post.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*why go there....?*



Rumpfy said:


> Stop whining. Its irritating when a grown man complains. You and Steve and Stan. Its a snivelfest. Get over yourselves.
> 
> 10 bike limit keeps the voting from being spread too thin. I'm sure that no matter what bikes were chosen, one of you three would b!tch about it. Besides...both mods are 'good ole boys', so you're fcuked.


 Well, that pretty well sums up what you think about the majority of the members here. Too bad it had to permeate the MVB thread.

I think there are some great guys and gals here that post very cool (and sometimes not so cool  ) bikes that MOST of the members enjoy looking at and commenting on.

I know the my bike doesn't have a chance to win, but I'm proud of it and I think it adds to the board. I hereby withdraw my entry, it just doesn't feel fun anymore. Good luck to all who enter, I'll enjoy looking at your bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Stop whining. Its irritating when a grown man complains. You and Steve and Stan. Its a snivelfest. Get over yourselves.
> 
> 10 bike limit keeps the voting from being spread too thin. I'm sure that no matter what bikes were chosen, one of you three would b!tch about it. Besides...both mods are 'good ole boys', so you're fcuked.


Now it bothers you that there could be a tie?...or perhaps someone could win with 5 votes?.... if it's your club that explains why it's the way it is...it's your club run it the way that pleases you...I didn't see a "private drive" sign upon entrance into this thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> Well, that pretty well sums up what you think about the majority of the members here. Too bad it had to permeate the MVB thread.
> 
> I think there are some great guys and gals here that post very cool (and sometimes not so cool  ) bikes that MOST of the members enjoy looking at and commenting on.
> 
> I know the my bike doesn't have a chance to win, but I'm proud of it and I think it adds to the board. I hereby withdraw my entry, it just doesn't feel fun anymore. Good luck to all who enter, I'll enjoy looking at your bikes. :thumbsup:


Not true. I like the vast majority of the members here.

I don't have anything against your Moulden. I'd rather see that in the mix than any of the Ritchey's since we just had a Ritchey month. Finish it and post it.

Oh, and I like your new sig.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> I volunteered to pull my entry last month to accomodate nicer bikes. I don't really think the replacement was as nice as mine but oh well. This month let the masses decide. I may not have the best but the game is fun.
> 
> I think the problem is timing. ...My idea?
> 
> ...


Amen...LORD MASS has spoken and I think most would agree (Rumpfy please note no F word adjectives are needed to describe the word Amen)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Now it bothers you that there could be a tie?...or perhaps someone could win with 5 votes?


You're making assumptions and drawing incorrect conclusions.



gm1230126 said:


> ....hell then if it's your club that explains why it's going to hell...it's your club run it the way that pleases you...Lord vintage almighty.....screw the rest of us.


Are you on drugs?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Not true. I like the vast majority of the members here.
> 
> I don't have anything against your Moulden. I'd rather see that in the mix than any of the Ritchey's since we just had a Ritchey month. Finish it and post it.
> 
> Oh, and I like your new sig.


Hoov you'd better edit that sig to Lord Vintage Almighty...humble one just doesn't cut it.....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You're making assumptions and drawing incorrect conclusions.
> 
> Are you on drugs?


No, one only needs to use a little common sense....drugs are not required.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> I think we should agree to expand the number of entrants this month, as there are alot more than 10 worthy entrants out there. Is there a technical reason we are limited to 10? Max number of entries in a poll maybe?


The system only allows a maximum of 10 options in a poll. There will likely be a lot of great entrants this month some it may make sense to do a preliminary semi's like process.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I volunteered to pull my entry last month to accomodate nicer bikes.


Not really wanting to get into the drama fest here, but I thought you pulled your entry because you got banned from VRC...

sure is a lotta whining around here. kinda miss the old days of the forum.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Conflict again? I might as well go back to hanging out on the 29" forum. 

BTW. These bikes are just gorgeous.

Jeff


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not really wanting to get into the drama fest here, but I thought you pulled your entry because you got banned from VRC...
> 
> sure is a lotta whining around here. kinda miss the old days of the forum.


Stan volunteered to pull his entry last month, his time-out period wasn't a factor.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> sure is a lotta whining around here.


I've noticed this trend on more than one forum. When winter arrives -- people tend to get their panties in a wad. No riding = keyboard PMS.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

I officially withdraw my Timberwolf as long as SSMike gets to enter the Salsa. My two cents regarding 10 bike cap.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> I officially withdraw my Timberwolf as long as SSMike gets to enter the Salsa. My two cents regarding 10 bike cap.


_No_, I withdrew first. Neener, neener, neener. If there was some sand, I'd kick it.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey GM... wasn't the GT Psyclone Fillet Brazed...you're just in the wrong month for TIG'd aluminum, that's all.

It is easier to affect change by working positively towards a goal.

That's all I have to say about that.

rb


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

richieb said:


> Hey GM... wasn't the GT Psyclone Fillet Brazed...you're just in the wrong month for TIG'd aluminum, that's all.
> 
> It is easier to affect change by working positively towards a goal.
> 
> ...


Amen. Enough with all the withdrawing. We can figure out a first cut procedure. Heck, I can do the first cut by consulting with the good ol boys


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Joe Steel said:


> I've noticed this trend on more than one forum. When winter arrives -- people tend to get their panties in a wad. No riding = keyboard PMS.


LOL! but it's always raining in the pacific north west, that explains it!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Wtf?!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

ssmike said:


> _No_, I withdrew first. Neener, neener, neener. If there was some sand, I'd kick it.


Fair enough, rules aside I would rather see your bike in it that mine. BP can decide


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Way north, isn't Stan from Wa.?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*OK...me too*


1986 Mt Tam...you all know it!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it, Richie. :thumbsup: What was the original paint color? Yellow? Goodness, Cyclart does a good job.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

its a C-O-N-spiracy!

I wish my pink Ritchey was finished...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*hey, it wasn't me....this time*



salsa-luma said:


> Way north, isn't Stan from Wa.?


geez, I wasn't even whining this time, I only suggested a viable solution to the bottleneck of entrys. I think GM had a bad night and I got dragged into it 

I withdrew because of the conflict, it just didn't seem worth the effort. Nothing more, nothing less. Moving on......


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That is the original color. I believe CycleArt did the original paint...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I like it, Richie. :thumbsup: What was the original paint color? Yellow? Goodness, Cyclart does a good job.


Yes they do. Mine has a Cycle Art paint job too.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> oh damn! laying it out! there's more good ol' boys backing up the good ol' boy mods :thumbsup:


Have noted that you are seated at the right hand.....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

wait for it, wait for it...

this thread was so much better pre edit


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> The system only allows a maximum of 10 options in a poll. There will likely be a lot of great entrants this month some it may make sense to do a preliminary semi's like process.


I went back and read the original post post thread and while it could have been spelled out much better...have removed mine since it was at 10 already. Perhaps it should have been narrowed down to say 'Ritchey's" or explain in post one from the start that there can only be 10 in the final polls...Details and proper communication on your part would have eliminated a ton of stress and problems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

gm1230126 said:


> Ah...Velo you'd better check that...my good ole boy "forum join date" was month before yours and I've seen pictures of you and my hair is tons grayer than yours...so that makes you the young one not the good ole boy


nope, that's only when he became veloculture on here.

carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Ah...Velo you'd better check that...my good ole boy "forum join date" was month before yours and I've seen pictures of you and my hair is tons grayer than yours...so that makes you the young one not the good ole boy


His previous MTBR handle surely predates most of you guys though.

EDIT: Carsten beat me to it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> GO back and read post one...who's in control here...is their a moderator anywhere"? Why didn't you explain in post one that there can only be 10 in the final polls...Details and proper communication on your part would have eliminated a ton of stress and problems with this shipwrecked and abandoned thread JMTCW


wait for it, wait for it....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

richieb said:


> Hey GM... wasn't the GT Psyclone Fillet Brazed...you're just in the wrong month for TIG'd aluminum, that's all.
> 
> It is easier to affect change by working positively towards a goal.
> 
> ...


rb.. yes... it was fillet brazed. but the rules were not clear..they meant only 10 bikes could be posted and by the time I got the camera out of the box 10 were up so just conforming to the "now" clearer rules .


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

*Amazing*

how a friendly contest turns into a brawl. I used to belong to a local classic car club. It began as an informal weekly gathering of a few enthusiasts and grew into an organized club with sponsors, games of chance, and awards shows. Well, inevitably, arguments broke out about which types of cars were acceptable at weekly shows, at the annual awards show, etc, plus every member wanted to be president.:madman: I walked away, because what was supposed to be a relaxing hobby turned into something that could induce ulcers.

This is a great forum and a priceless resource. I'd hate to see it ruined by constant fighting which will serve only to drive existing members away and discourage new ones from registering.

As for the contest, I'm a little late to the party. Plus, I doubt we need another fb Ritchey in the mix.

Craig


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

82Sidewinder said:


> how a friendly contest turns into a brawl. I used to belong to a local classic car club. It began as an informal weekly gathering of a few enthusiasts and grew into an organized club with sponsors, games of chance, and awards shows. Well, inevitably, arguments broke out about which types of cars were acceptable at weekly shows, at the annual awards show, etc, plus every member wanted to be president.:madman: I walked away, because what was supposed to be a relaxing hobby turned into something that could induce ulcers.
> 
> This is a great forum and a priceless resource. I'd hate to see it ruined by constant fighting which will serve only to drive existing members away and discourage new ones from registering.
> 
> ...


Well said... If people want to argue at least do so in a separate thread so we don't have to read it. 

And once a couple of Ritcheys were in, I didn't see a need to post mine. I like seeing the variety of the other builders that are out there: Salsa, Otis Guy, Gecko, Mountain Goat, etc. There are so many cool builders to choose from, I don't want to see the category filled with bikes from on guy (even if he made great bikes).

Why are there no Nobellette frames posted yet? That guy can braze! And he made some of those GTs


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I know how to ALT/Tab as well as multi-task.


And you are good at that!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... to give sharkenstein a fair chance


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

floibex said:


> ... to give sharkenstein a fair chance


why for handmade head tube decal


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hollister said:


> why for handmade head tube decal


ha ha .. Uups.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> His previous MTBR handle surely predates most of you guys though.
> 
> EDIT: Carsten beat me to it.


thank you Rumpfy and Carsten.

*cough* leave and get your own forum complainers and trouble makers*cough*

people have been so patient with you. gloves are off. some are afraid to lay it out for you. im not.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I know the quota has been met, but that doesn't mean we need to stop the pictures from coming in. Here's a fillet bike form a guy who no longer cares for the old stuff.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I know the quota has been met, but that doesn't mean we need to stop the pictures from coming in. Here's a fillet bike form a guy who no longer cares for the old stuff.


gets my vote


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i've always liked these early Bonty's. i'd love to find one!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i've always liked these early Bonty's. i'd love to find one!


remember that cool one you passed up at the swap a few years ago? 

Actually took it to the powder coater yesterday, but no match for the original paint so I'll probably do it with wet paint. Should be a fun bike.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not really wanting to get into the drama fest here, but I thought you pulled your entry because you got banned from VRC....


Then don't start the drama fest...I actually offered to pull my entry in a PM to Bushpig. I noticed the quality of entrys and knew there were more that were nicer than mine so I offered to "make room". It happened before my "timeout". I was not "banned".



Fillet-brazed said:


> sure is a lotta whining around here. kinda miss the old days of the forum....


On that note, since my "timeout" I have tried to take the high road and not get into "pissing matches". Comments like yours above do nothing but create animosity and division. Please join me and lets try to co-exist here. Disagreements in likes and dislikes are fine, but respect should go both ways.

We're talking about bicycles, not life and death.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Then don't start the drama fest...I actually offered to pull my entry in a PM to Bushpig. I noticed the quality of entrys and knew there were more that were nicer than mine so I offered to "make room". It happened before my "timeout". I was not "banned".
> 
> On that note, since my "timeout" I have tried to take the high road and not get into "pissing matches". Comments like yours above do nothing but create animosity and division. Please join me and lets try to co-exist here. Disagreements in likes and dislikes are fine, but respect should go both ways.
> 
> We're talking about bicycles, not life and death.


ha! After your timeout you were the first to start up again. Do you want me to find that one for you?

Man, I miss the early days of the forum.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Man, I miss the early days of the forum.


You didn't even join until 2004. Weak.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You didn't even join until 2004. Weak.


I had to give it a week or two before I jumped in. I was concerned about the direction of the place given the mod at the time.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ha! After your timeout you were the first to start up again. Do you want me to find that one for you?


If you'd like to.....as long as you include yours from when I was on my timeout 

I for one am moving on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> If you'd like to.....as long as you include yours from when I was on my timeout


Stan. Now you're talking about before your 10 day ban and your big apology to the forum and specifically to me and Rumpfy. On top of that, I'm not the one that said I had stopped.

Love what you've brought to the forum!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> remember that cool one you passed up at the swap a few years ago?
> 
> Actually took it to the powder coater yesterday, but no match for the original paint so I'll probably do it with wet paint. Should be a fun bike.


yeah i remember that. i wasn't sure if it was original and it was so beat up for the price. you managed to talk that guy down considerable. for some reason i thought he was going to be pretty hard on his price. my bad.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> yeah i remember that. i wasn't sure if it was original and it was so beat up for the price. you managed to talk that guy down considerable. for some reason i thought he was going to be pretty hard on his price. my bad.


cross?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

hollister said:


> cross?


yeah. it was a pro's bike if i remember correctly.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> yeah. it was a pro's bike if i remember correctly.


the lugged '84, early 'cals

a worlds bike if'n I'm remembering correctly


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> yeah. it was a pro's bike if i remember correctly.


yeah, raced by Dave McLaughlin in the 1984 'cross World Championships in Munich. I recently found some decent shots of the bike in action. Dave went on to race mountain bikes for Specialized and Ritchey. I ran into him at Interbike and he seemed happy that it was in a good home and planned to give it a bit of a restoration. He gave me the full parts list of what he used back in the day.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Lol!!*

LOL!!

I've been a way for a while

looks like I haven't missed much


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I've been a way for a while
> 
> looks like I haven't missed much


yeah, consider yourself lucky.  Good to see you back. Now post something nice to talk about.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Ohmigod, y'all got some whiner's in here!

There's one very simple solution to this whole 10 bike thing.

Wait for it.

Keep waiting.

Yeah, here it is.

Right....there
\/\/\/\/\/\/

Hold _another_ Fillet Brazed month! I know! Call it FBII. Or FB2. Or FB Dos. Isn't that just awesome! Total mind blower. Hell, we could even stretch it out to FBIII, 1984 to 1988. That was hard to come up with.

I'd post one up, but it was made in 1999, so I don't think its vintage enough. It was among the first 29"ers though, so its got that going for it.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

that was sort of my idea but i thought it would be cool to make the winners semi-finalists and then have a poll to decide the final winner sometime in the future.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Well said... If people want to argue at least do so in a separate thread so we don't have to read it.
> 
> And once a couple of Ritcheys were in, I didn't see a need to post mine. I like seeing the variety of the other builders that are out there: Salsa, Otis Guy, Gecko, Mountain Goat, etc. There are so many cool builders to choose from, I don't want to see the category filled with bikes from on guy (even if he made great bikes).
> 
> Why are there no Nobellette frames posted yet? That guy can braze! And he made some of those GTs


I agree. I was hoping the contest would have brought out more bikes from lesser known builders.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Sweet!:thumbsup:



laffeaux said:


> I know the quota has been met, but that doesn't mean we need to stop the pictures from coming in. Here's a fillet bike form a guy who no longer cares for the old stuff.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Keep the entries coming in. As was suggested, we will have successive contests with the pools set up chronologically based on entry and divided to be as even as possible. With a finals consisting of the top 10 vote getters.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> gets my vote


ditto


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Keep 'em coming in?

Here's my only example. Not holding out hope for tons of love, but I thought I'd though it out as an example from a smaller, lesser-known builder.

Edit:

Here are the addition pics 

And to be honest, it's_ primarily_ fillet brazed with a lugged bottom bracket are rear dropout.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Keep 'em coming in?
> 
> Here's my only example. Not holding out hope for tons of love, but I thought I'd though it out as an example from a smaller, lesser-known builder.
> 
> More pics to follow.


Actually, one of my favorites.....

I have a soft spot for French tubing. 

Every time I see that bike I regret passing on it. But it has wound up in good hands:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Keep 'em coming in?
> 
> Here's my only example. Not holding out hope for tons of love, but I thought I'd though it out as an example from a smaller, lesser-known builder.
> 
> More pics to follow.


Nice one Joe. Didn't realize that was fillet-brazed as I think I've only seen bits and pieces in the Friday threads. Most of the work I've seen from him was TIG'd.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

i hope its right when i post my 1993 gt psyclone





my next projekt 1993 gt psyclone in team scream...


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey Look! A GT in the Fillet Brazed thread! AWESOME!!!! Sweet ride, KIKAHA!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I love the GT, and want to see a full-bike shot of the Steelman.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I think most everyone has already seen this, but here's my Psyclone. Fillet brazed 853.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*agreed*



richieb said:


> That is the original color. I believe CycleArt did the original paint...


yes they did. Grey / Yellow and Maroon / Yellow were 2 of the original handbuilt Fisher Comp colors and they were painted @ CyclArt. My brother still has his w/ original paint as well. I used to work next door to CyclArt, fun place to spend your breaks


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

megarath said:


> brodie baby


winner.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, I'll play. NOBODY SAID IT HAD TO BE VINTAGE. . . (heh heh)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice looking Retrotec!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

finger51 said:


> OK, I'll play. NOBODY SAID IT HAD TO BE VINTAGE. . . (heh heh)


Love it. Ok, maybe not the bars and the fork, but the rest is sweetness.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Love it. Ok, maybe not the bars and the fork, but the rest is sweetness.


Those two items make my wrists very happy. I ride my rigid singlespeed with straight bars about 3 hours per week (grass polo- very lumpy turf) I can feel it for a few days afterward.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

finger51 said:


> Those two items make my wrists very happy. I ride my rigid singlespeed with straight bars about 3 hours per week (grass polo- very lumpy turf) I can feel it for a few days afterward.


gotta run what works! Pretty bike for sure.

The Nano's are such a classic tire. Kinda the Ground Control of the 29ers.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here's my contribution. a one off steel McMahon Adhesion Cycles frame from the Santa Barbara Ca area. this may have been McMahon's personal bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> here's my contribution. a one off steel McMahon Adhesion Cycles frame from the Santa Barbara Ca area. this may have been McMahon's personal bike.


neat bike. I like how the top tube isn't quite square where it meets the seat tube. Adds some character. Is this a recent repaint? Seems like I've seen this one a long time ago?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> neat bike. I like how the top tube isn't quite square where it meets the seat tube. Adds some character. Is this a recent repaint? Seems like I've seen this one a long time ago?


i showed you pictures privately after i powder coated it maybe two years ago. it's a very smooth powder coat with metallic flake that doesn't come through on the photos so well.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Now this is getting interesting...


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

i sure like that McMahon. 

the build is so close, yet so far away...


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

hairstream said:


> i sure like that McMahon.
> 
> the build is so close, yet so far away...


yeah, that for sure isn't the build though. just slapped it together for the photo. i decided that i need to get a new custom made stem to make this work for me so it will be a while still before i get it built up. ignore the parts and judge the fillet brazing.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

See...now THIS is a MVB competition!

Maybe a round robin for Fillet Brazed Bike of the year!!!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Veloculture said:


> ... i decided that i need to get a new custom made stem to make this work for me ....


kind of a shame about the stem.

is uber cool and really the icing.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That,my friend, is a very, very nice bike. What's the deal on the tube set? Is that the same tubing used by Lindsy?

J


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> That,my friend, is a very, very nice bike. What's the deal on the tube set? Is that the same tubing used by Lindsy?
> 
> J


Looks like it. The Goat used Phil tandem tubing.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll assume it's no longer available. I would love a custom 29"er along those lines.

Jeff


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw up a couple of pix of my 'mystery frame'. Still no ID on this but it's stripped now to reveal the fillet-brazing 'some members' doubted existed (https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=384542) 




























Any ideas? (Hopefully after over a year of ownership the more cynical members will believe I'm not just trying to flip it for a quick profit)


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't have any decent shots of intersecting tubes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> I don't have any decent shots of intersecting tubes.


the filed, small radius fillets on the early Salsas are one of the most gorgeous junctions known to man I think.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Not Vintage but definitely retro...*


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

*Is it too late to join? If not, I'm going Commando*

































:madman:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That is really well done. I like it!



Timmy said:


>


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

leissler said:


> :madman:


I think I saw that one in a shop up in Vancouver Wa a couple months ago.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll assume the Potts tandem is fb'd? That needs to be in my garage, not yours. Simple, don't argue.


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

jeff said:


> I'll assume the Potts tandem is fb'd? That needs to be in my garage, not yours. Simple, don't argue.


What do you mean "fb'd"?
As for your garage, I have to disagree My 26 year old baby hates being couped up.
She will make her first showing at the Monster Cookie Century next month. Also, she can't wait to see dirt. Anyone have tandem trail recommendations for the Northwest?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Anywhere you take your single...... Just open the mind and remember your stokers crankarms......A bit farther north than you but I would say from Galbreth to Capital forest, Wenatchee to Quilicene......

It is so much fun if you have a trusting no fear stoker........


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

leissler said:


> What do you mean "fb'd"?
> As for your garage, I have to disagree My 26 year old baby hates being couped up.
> She will make her first showing at the Monster Cookie Century next month. Also, she can't wait to see dirt. Anyone have tandem trail recommendations for the Northwest?


Fillet brazed.?  I want it and I want it now.

Jeff


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Great thread... the bikes that is. Sweet bikes!

-Schmitty_


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

When do we vote?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

jeff said:


> When do we vote?


usually voting begins on the 20th. seeing as how there's no moderator right now and it's the 24th we may need someone else to step and initiate the poll.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh c'mon. You're killing me here. Since we have too many bikes, voting will be different this time around. First two lightning rounds 48 hr voting. The polls will be as even as possibe and iwll be organized chronologically. Then the final vote from the top vote getters from the two.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Oh c'mon. You're killing me here. Since we have too many bikes, voting will be different this time around. First two lightning rounds 48 hr voting. The polls will be as even as possibe and iwll be organized chronologically. Then the final vote from the top vote getters from the two.


OK, lets do this. :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Oh c'mon. You're killing me here. Since we have too many bikes, voting will be different this time around. First two lightning rounds 48 hr voting. The polls will be as even as possibe and iwll be organized chronologically. Then the final vote from the top vote getters from the two.


So where is it?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> So where is it?


Coming soon to a Forum near you....

yaaaawn.............................


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks!

The builder was fantastic and really did a great job on the final product. I could not be much happier.

Tim


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

So...is this a dead thread?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep. They are all winners.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh well. I couldn't make up my mind anyway. 


bushpig said:


> Yep. They are all winners.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Yep. They are all winners.


joy!


----------

